
What Makes Machine Learning in Healthcare So Powerful? - raudaschl
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-makes-machine-learning-healthcare-so-powerful-adrian-raudaschl
======
raudaschl
Hey all,

My name is Adrian. I'm a medical doctor turned software developer/product
manager, but am constantly getting involved up in the healthcare world in the
UK (NHS). I wrote this piece as an introduction for people wanting to learn
the exciting potential of machine learning in healthcare. Hope you enjoy it.

-Adrian

